# Blue Agave- Nurture Soap



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok so I bought this fragrance oil because it sounded nice and I had some colors I thought would go with it. I really like the scent. It's very warm and mellow. There no was ricing, just a tad of acceleration, and only a tiny bit of discoloration in that the soap came out more green than the exactly blue I was looking for but that could be from the natural yellow color of my goat milk soap added to the blue and green mix. I used a tsp of peacock blue mica with 1/8th teaspoon of jade green. The dark swirls are Mocha Mica. All micas are from Nurture Soap. This is a cold process soap with colloidal oatmeal in it. I soaped it a little warmer than I normally do at about 115*F and as I said it did accelerate a bit but I was still able to get a nice marble swirl on it. The acceleration could have been from the warmer temp I soaped at. Usually I try to soap at 100*F. This soap did go through gel phase.

Overall my guinea pig testers, both male and female loved the scent of this soap. It's only got 3 weeks of cure on it so I haven't tested it's washability but so far the scent has held strong. 

Recipe was 
40% olive oil
20% coconut oil
20% Palm oil
10% Avocado oil
5% sweet almond oil
5% castor oil
5% superfat


----------



## Drew Ackerman (Dec 4, 2019)

Mmmm mint chocolate chip looking
Did the hotter temps help the soap gel reliably or do you not have that problem?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 4, 2019)

Love how the swirl came out.  Very nicely done!!!


----------



## lsg (Dec 4, 2019)

Very pretty!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 4, 2019)

Very pretty! When the soap has a little longer cure, would you add your thoughts about it to the FO to the fragrance oil review chart? I've looked at that one so many times and just never put it in my cart.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 4, 2019)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Ok so I bought this fragrance oil because it sounded nice and I had some colors I thought would go with it. I really like the scent. It's very warm and mellow. There no was ricing, just a tad of acceleration, and only a tiny bit of discoloration in that the soap came out more green than the exactly blue I was looking for but that could be from the natural yellow color of my goat milk soap added to the blue and green mix. I used a tsp of peacock blue mica with 1/8th teaspoon of jade green. The dark swirls are Mocha Mica. All micas are from Nurture Soap. This is a cold process soap with colloidal oatmeal in it. I soaped it a little warmer than I normally do at about 115*F and as I said it did accelerate a bit but I was still able to get a nice marble swirl on it. The acceleration could have been from the warmer temp I soaped at. Usually I try to soap at 100*F. This soap did go through gel phase.
> 
> Overall my guinea pig testers, both male and female loved the scent of this soap. It's only got 3 weeks of cure on it so I haven't tested it's washability but so far the scent has held strong.
> 
> ...


**************************
Truly a beautiful soap. This IS my idea of what soap should be. The colors are rich, and classic. I enjoy looking at the cupcake, apple pie, and candy looking soaps, but, they’re just not my thing. If I want to see a cupcake, I’ll make one I can eat, etc. So often I see soap that is so decorated and one use - the pretty/cute is over and I don’t want to imagine what it looks like over the rest of the life of the soap. To me, soap is supposed to look beautiful, and made to be USED. It can be a beautiful detail to room decor, AND be useful. The sort of soap you picture will look beautiful through the duration.


----------



## Bladesmith (Dec 4, 2019)

Good lookin soap. I bought that fragrance a while back and have been wanting to try it for a long time. I pulled it out a couple days ago to make soap with it but it didn't end up happening. Really like that fragrance. Hopefully it's alright after the cure!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 4, 2019)

Drew Ackerman said:


> Mmmm mint chocolate chip looking
> Did the hotter temps help the soap gel reliably or do you not have that problem?



It's possible that they helped it go through gel phase but I don't know if the warmer temps helped. I got a new mold I used on this one that has a lid and makes it easier to wrap the mold so I actually did cover and wrap this one. But over all I don't bother much with worrying about gel or no gel.



Mary Ruth said:


> **************************
> Truly a beautiful soap. This IS my idea of what soap should be. The colors are rich, and classic. I enjoy looking at the cupcake, apple pie, and candy looking soaps, but, they’re just not my thing. If I want to see a cupcake, I’ll make one I can eat, etc. So often I see soap that is so decorated and one use - the pretty/cute is over and I don’t want to imagine what it looks like over the rest of the life of the soap. To me, soap is supposed to look beautiful, and made to be USED. It can be a beautiful detail to room decor, AND be useful. The sort of soap you picture will look beautiful through the duration.


Thank you. I've tried making the fancier soaps but as you said, as soon as you use it the first wash all of the pretties come off and you end up with a blob. Plus my patience level only really works with swirls and marbling, I get frustrated trying to do the more complicated soap designs because I'm impatient and just want to get it made and set aside so I can clean up. I work a full time job and have a mini barnyard to maintain so my time is stretched.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2019)

Love your soap, thanks for sharing your review as I have a couple of loves from Nurture Soap and will have to give this one a try


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 6, 2019)

Nicely done!  I just ordered the FO even though some of the reviewers have had problems with acceleration.  I'm happy to hear that you found it manageable.  I figured I would use it in a lard recipe because anything with lard moves very slowly for me.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh I have this and haven’t soaped with it yet. I’m excited to try it! Love the swirls, beautiful soap!


----------



## Carly B (Dec 15, 2019)

I soaped with Blue Agave Friday.  No issues with acceleration.  Smells lovely so far....
@Mobjack Bay  Not to hijack the thread, but what do you think of Paramour?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 15, 2019)

Carly B said:


> I soaped with Blue Agave Friday.  No issues with acceleration.  Smells lovely so far....
> @Mobjack Bay  Not to hijack the thread, but what do you think of Paramour?


I haven’t gotten to either of them yet.  I’ve been busy trying new techniques for the Un-Challenge!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 15, 2019)

Carly B said:


> INot to hijack the thread, but what do you think of Paramour?


For what it's worth, I love Paramour. I think it's pretty unisex, with a deep earthy/mossy quality to it.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 15, 2019)

@dibbles As do I.  It's one of my favorites, a must have if for nothing else than my personal use.  But Mobjack Bay hadn't tried it before.  I was seeing if she was jumping on the Paramour bandwagon with us.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 15, 2019)

Carly B said:


> @dibbles As do I.  It's one of my favorites, a must have if for nothing else than my personal use.  But Mobjack Bay hadn't tried it before.  I was seeing if she was jumping on the Paramour bandwagon with us.


Oh, I missed that  But how could she not jump!?!


----------



## maxine289 (Dec 16, 2019)

dibbles said:


> For what it's worth, I love Paramour. I think it's pretty unisex, with a deep earthy/mossy quality to it.


I love Paramour also.  Haven't tried Blue Agave yet, but maybe I will.


----------

